# Sunnyside/Ricketts - 9/4



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking at fishing sunnyside from about 6.30am till midday and then heading over to Ricketts for an afternoon session from about 2pm till 7pm ish ...

...BUT am open to other locations if anybody was going elsewhere and would like some company :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Was thinking about a real early am trip Mon - however think I need catch up on some sleep in instead (although an early return on a trip may not count as a trip in your family's eyes, unfortunately the sleep bank keeps count.

Hope you do ok Y-Knot and Squidder if you get out also.

BTW Y-Knot how did you fare at Eildon?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Kevin.. i see you did well the other nite there at Ricketts with Daniel and all ya pinkies caught, nice effort fellas. Prehaps you just need a reel early nite tonight and then an early morning fish wont be so bad :wink: ... cmon mate its gonna be a great day out tommorow

Didnt manage to get onto Eildon in the end as you might read in Mulwala report.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll be out at Ricketts during the late arvo mate. Will cya there


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd love to get out over there again but the Point is beconning and it's 4.5 minutes away


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck, I'm outta the water and chiselling barnacles off the hull until next Friday (I think Squidder's keen as well then). Go get em gents :wink:


----------

